# Topics > AI in car and transport >  Robocar, car for roborace, Roborace, London, United Kingdom

## Airicist

Roborace

Creator - Daniel Simon

danielsimon.com/roborace-robocar

----------


## Airicist

The car of the future has landed | Introducing Robocar

Published on Mar 14, 2017




> Robocar, designed by Daniel Simon, was launched at MWC to incredible global fanfare, watch the Robocar like you've never seen before.

----------


## Airicist

Roborace Highlights | History made on the streets of Paris

Published on May 24, 2017




> Watch our exclusive highlights as Roborace and Robocar hits the Qatar Airways Paris ePrix and makes history.

----------


## Airicist

The world’s first driverless electric racing car

Published on Jun 12, 2017




> Could robots be the future of Formula One racing? 
> Could self-driving cars battle it out at over 100 miles per hour in some of the greatest racing cities in the world? 
> It may sound like the stuff of science fiction, but robot racers will soon be a reality.

----------


## Airicist

Hot Wheels launches Robocar toy!

Published on Mar 26, 2019




> Introducing a gravity-assisted autonomous race car that can fit in the palm of your hand. Meet the official Hot Wheels Robocar, available soon wherever Hot Wheels are sold. Let the hunt begin! 
> 
> Robocar is the world's first fully-autonomous, all-electric race car, designed by Daniel Simon, known for his work on Hollywood films such as Tron: Legacy, Oblivion and Captain America.
> 
> Hot Wheels is a brand of die-cast toy cars introduced by American toy maker Mattel in 1968. 
> 
> Roborace is the world’s first competition for human + machine teams, using both self-driving and manually-controlled cars. Race formats will feature new forms of immersive entertainment to engage the next generation of racing fans. Through sport, innovations in machine-driven technologies will be accelerated.
> Roborace will redefine the way you think about autonomous technology.

----------

